# Can tortoised be ticklish?



## jkmcrg (Nov 2, 2013)

My 6 year old red footed tortoise has one spot on her shell that appears to be completely undamaged and no different from anywhere else, but when you stroke it, she kind of... seizes. Like, all of her muscles go tight, and her feet go straight out. This is no where else on her shell.

Has anyone else experienced this? I could probably upload a video if need be.


----------



## wellington (Nov 2, 2013)

Mine won't do that, but if I scratch his shell by his back end, he will kinda sway back and forth like he's trying to throw my hands off.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 2, 2013)

My littlest sulcata will move her neck further out..


----------



## TommyZ (Nov 2, 2013)

I may be wrong, but I could of sworn I read something about that in the past. If you tickle them on the back and they shake or wiggle, it was said its a rape preventative. If I'm recalling right, it was said not to do that? Again, my memory may be off it was a long while ago I read it.


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 2, 2013)

One of my sullies reacts that way


----------



## jkmcrg (Nov 2, 2013)

AZtortMom said:


> One of my sullies reacts that way



That's good to hear it's not the only account... it kind of freaks me out, honestly. It just seems like a reaction to pain, but it's just a touch..


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Nov 2, 2013)

Mine itch their shells on various objects so, I would assume they have sensitivity!  silly things.

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## AnnV (Nov 2, 2013)

I just saw (well, heard it first, then went over to see) my 6 inch redfoot scrapping her shell back and forth on one of the clay pots in the enclosure. Seems I remember someone saying that is a show of dominance.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 2, 2013)

All of my tortoise wiggle there butts if you scratch they shell. It's funny to see . Even the 30 lbs sulcata will wiggle .


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 3, 2013)

There is a video on utube called happy turtle dance that shows a turtle and and a toothbrush.. Now that is funny!


----------

